# Super cloudy after it cools



## egirlxx7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Will a a finished batch turn cloudy or milky if you add fragrance or EO to the liquid stock while it is only warm? (still heating up)? 

I have had a couple batches not turn out, at first I thought it was my error with measuring, (i tried again) then I thought my sulfinated castor oil was bad (still deciding on this). Now I think maybe I added the fragrance/EO a bit early. Maybe my house is a bit cold, but I ruled this out as I had one batch turn out successful out of 4, with using the same sulfinated castor oil and EO's

The soap turns super cloudy after the soap stock has completely cooled after a day or two, thickening up more and more.


----------



## lsg (Dec 1, 2013)

Some fragrance oils do cloud liquid soap.  You might want to color the soaps with these fragrance oils or put the soap in opaque containers.  Here is a thread about adding essential oils:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32888


----------



## egirlxx7 (Dec 1, 2013)

yes, but what I find weird, is that this is the same recipe I've used for over a year and the same fragrance and EO I've used many times, with no clouding at all. This is what I find strange, I've had crystal clear soap.
 Therefore I attributed to an error on my part somewhere. I wanted to know how long before sulfinated castor oil goes bad. I usually keep mine in the fridge


----------

